# application web server



## sathish.sv2003 (Feb 18, 2012)

Hi,

I have installed ubuntu 11.04 server. I want to configure application web server.
what are the requirements and how to configure application web server?

thanks


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi,

Welcome to TSF!!

So when you say an application web server, do you just want to run a lamp server. Or do you want to to run another type of server.

Cheers!


----------



## sathish.sv2003 (Feb 18, 2012)

please send the full details


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi,

So if you are looking to just setup a webserver then I would have look at the LAMP documentation. From there you will be all set to run Apache and you can branch out from there.


----------

